# packages from R Weaver Apiaries



## asneri318 (May 28, 2014)

Hello. First post. Just wanted to say I was a little nervous after I had placed an order for two packages from R Weaver and later read a few slightly negative older reviews however everything has gone very well so far.


My packages came only a week after projected shipping date (which the website says to expect and it was a very cold winter anyway) and in very good shape. Only a few bees were dead on the bottom- nothing like the inch that I read can be expected. I installed them May 5th and the bees have filled a foundationless 8-frame deep with perfectly straight comb and the brood laying pattern is solid. I haven't seen any supersedure cells at all- just worker and drone capped cells. I am a first year bee keeper, but everything looks like the pictures of a healthy hive and so far the bees have been fairly gentle and tolerant of a beginner. I've been able to change the sugar syrup, check the tray underneath the hives, and watch them a foot or two from the entrance without them paying any attention to me at all. I suppose it will still be awhile before the queens offspring get to the foraging age though, so I will be watching to see if anything changes on that front. Enjoying the new hobby so far.


----------



## Sonoramic413 (Aug 10, 2013)

Did you go with their All American or their Buckfast line?


----------



## asneri318 (May 28, 2014)

One of each. So far they seem pretty similar.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

I have another 4 packages or Buckfast from them, now at 2 1/2 weeks. They've always done great for me. You've probably read about them on the RW site. In my experience, everything they "advertise" is true. I avoid using the word "never", because after all they are bees, but I've yet to see an early supercedure - now in my fourth decade. It appears the bees realize they have something special in those queens. I long ago adopted the "brood injection" technique which gives them quite a "hole shot".


----------



## Texcajun (Apr 23, 2014)

I got two packages of the all american bees from R Weaver and thus far they are as good a advertised. I was a little concerned too after reading about their bees potentially being hot but these bees are extremely gentle.....very satisfied.


----------

